# Toro 824 38080



## Elusive (Dec 4, 2016)

Just picked up a free toro 824 38080 snow blower.

Pros 
Runs strong, auger is strong.

Cons 
Does not really move in forward or reverse. The gear selector handle has been broke and a sleeve put over it and clamped on. It also does not stay in gear (sloppy)
The previous owner just replaced the friction wheel.

I popped the bottom cover off there is no tension spring, and it seems like the friction plate is to far from the friction wheel. 

The bearing at the top of the friction plate shaft is split.
Will this cause the shaft to move in and out?

Also how do i determine what year snow blower i have for parts?

Thanks in advance - Willis


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

38080 (824) - Toro 824 Snowthrower (SN: 9000001 - 9999999) (1979)
38080 (824) - Toro 824 Snowthrower (SN: 0000001 - 0999999) (1980)
38080 (824) - Toro 824 Snowthrower (SN: 1000001 - 1999999) (1981)
38080 (824) - Toro 824 Snowthrower (SN: 4000001 - 4999999) (1984)
38080 (824) - Toro 824 Snowthrower (SN: 5000001 - 5999999) (1985)
38080 (824) - Toro 824 Snowthrower (SN: 6000001 - 6999999) (1986)
38080 (824) - Toro 824 Snowthrower (SN: 7000001 - 7999999) (1987)
38080 (824) - Toro 824 Snowthrower (SN: 8000001 - 8999999) (1988)
38080 (824) - Toro 824 Snowthrower (SN: 9000001 - 9999999) (1989)
38080 (824) - Toro 824 Snowthrower (SN: 0000001 - 0999999) (1990)
38080 (824) - Toro 824 Snowthrower (SN: 1000001 - 1999999) (1991)
38080 (824) - Toro 824 Snowthrower (SN: 2000001 - 2999999) (1992)
38080 (824) - Toro 824 Snowthrower (SN: 3900001 - 3999999) (1993)


----------



## Elusive (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks!

Looks to be a 1984


----------



## Elusive (Dec 4, 2016)

I have the bottom cover off of the machine. From the below diagram spring #13 is gone so I will be ordering that. 

The other thing I found is that the part 62 pulley/shaft sits to low and doesn't allow for contact from the tension wheel when engaged in a drive gear.

Part number 32 is missing a section out of the side so i am going to order that. Will that being broke/wore out allow slop in the shaft enough to prevent it from making contact?
1984
Do i have to do a complete disassembly of the machine to change this bearing? I am new to snowblowers so wondering if this is a novice job or not.

using the partstree diagram for a toro 824 38080 serial number in the 4's 1984 (wouldn't let me post the link)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Elusive said:


> I have the bottom cover off of the machine. From the below diagram spring #13 is gone so I will be ordering that.
> 
> The other thing I found is that the part 62 pulley/shaft sits to low and doesn't allow for contact from the tension wheel when engaged in a drive gear.
> 
> ...


* yeah you will be camped out on it for awhile. you are going to have to split the machine in 2. take the motor off and then you can go to town on it. pretty much takes up a weekend.*


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a link to the Toro two stage service manual to help.

http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf


----------



## ts8169 (Nov 9, 2015)

Elusive - I have a 1990 Toro 824 38080. My traction system was a mess 1-2 seasons ago and basically had the pulley shaft split in 2 pieces (#62), bearings destroyed etc... It was a st*t show of grease & metal shavings under my machine. I managed to rebuild the whole thing without tackling anything like this before (little know-how). Took a while, but the drive system now works better than ever. Didn't need to pull the motor but did split the snowblower in 2 (Auger / Frame)

What you describe above, the plates not making contact, was actually a simple fix for me. Parts diagram Nut #61 (I think), I had cranked down too hard and my friction plates were not contacting. So I started backing this nut out. As I did, the plates moved closer together, eventually making solid contact. Try adjusting this nut out & see what happens. You may need spring #13 installed though. 
I had to replace part #32 also. It's just a bearing and made no difference in the friction plate making contact. I would replace it though.

The job was frustrating at times, like a puzzle, but I took a lot of pictures before and during. In the end I got it complete and working. Felt really good. Also, Might as well change the belts while you're in there.


----------

